# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πωλουνται οθονες samsung s3 και s4,iphone 4-4s-5-5c-5s οθονες αφης Ipad 2,3,4,Air.

## nextforbest

Οποιος τεχνικος θελει επικοινωνει μαζι μου για ομαδικη παραγγελια σε τιμες χονδρικης!

Πωλουνται οθονες αφης digitizer για Ipad 2,3,4,Air και Ipad mini,Air

Τιμες
Ipad 2,3,4...... απο 55€ μονο 25€!
Ipad Air ......... απο 100€ μονο 50€!
Ipad mini&mini Air απο 100€ μονο 50€!

Τοποθετηση μονο με 20ευρω!

Πωλουνται οθονες amoled lcd (μαζι με κρυσταλλο) samsung για galaxy s3 και για s4.

----------


## leosedf

Και γιατί να μην την πάρει από το ebay me 13? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Black-Di...item338b24f0b8


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Black-Fr...item48619eb6e7
Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς το ίδιο πουλάτε.

----------


## nextforbest

*leosedf*  	 μπορω να σου εξηγησω.Υπαρχουν καποια θεματα τα οποια μαλλον δεν εχεις σκεφτει.
Το πρωτο ειναι οτι υπαρχουν πολλες διαφορετικες ποιοτητες τις οποιες τις εχω φαει στην μαπα και πλεον εχω ξεχωρισει τις top(σε digitizer και σε οθονες).
Το δευτερο ειναι οτι αυτες οι τιμες που λες ειναι απο κινα ,μηπως ειδες ημερομηνια παραδωσης?
Estimated between Mon. Jun. 30 and Mon. Jul. 21.
16μερες εως ενα μηνα?Δεν εχουν ολοι την υπομονη.
Αυτο που θελω να κανω εγω ειναι να δω τι αναγκες υπαρχουν να μαζευτουμε οσοι περισσοτεροι τεχνικοι γινεται να κανω παραγγελιες χονδρικης οποτε και να υπαρχει ανα πασα στιγμη stock και να υπαρχει η κορυφαια ποιοτητα για να ειναι ευχαριστημενος και ο πελατης.
Αυτη την στιγμη με αυτες τις τιμες μπορω σε πολυ λιγες μερες να εχω διαθεσιμα κομματια.
Εαν βρεθουμε εστω και 5-10 τεχνικοι θα περνω πολυ καλητερες τιμες και σε συνεννοηση με τους τεχνικους
σε πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα(15-20 μερες) θα μπορεσω να κανω stock για αμεσα διαθεσιμα κομματια και μαλιστα με κουριερ στον χωρο τους και με εγγυηση!
Οποιος θελει εας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου.

----------


## STALKER IX

Εμενα παντως μια οθονη για s3 δεν θα με χαλαγε!

----------


## leosedf

Αν είναι να στοκάρει κάποιος δε χρειάζεται υπομονή. Έχουν ήδη πηγές οι τεχνικοί.
Επίσης θα ήταν πιο σοφό να μη χρησιμοποιείς το φόρουμ για να βγάλεις φράγκα με τέτοιο τρόπο.

----------


## nextforbest

Σαν τεχνικος πιστεψε με ξερω τις "πηγες" της αθηνας οι οποιες ειναι "πληγες" χαχα.
Σοβαρα τωρα απλα πιστευω οτι θα βοηθησει ο ενας τον αλλον χωρις να κερδοσκοπει κανενας.
Εξαλου το thread λεει εξαρτηματα προς ζητηση και προσφορα.
Εγω αυτα προσφερω οποιος θελει μπορει να τα αγορασει.

----------


## STALKER IX

καμια τιμουλα για s3?

----------


## nextforbest

Stalker IX εχεις μυνημα.

Εαν θελει καποιος να δηλωσει συμμετοχη για κομματια προκειται να γινει ομαδικη αγορα σε 7-10 μερες για samsung S3 οθονες.

----------


## nextforbest

Ανανεωση στις τιμες(πτωση) οποιος θελει οθονη παρακαλω pm! :Smile:

----------


## chipakos-original

Φέξε Μάη μου και γλύστρισα. Σε κάνα δυό μήνες να γίνει η παραγγελία σε κάνα μήνα να έρθουν. Αρα σαν να λέμε καλά <Χριστούγεννα.

----------


## nextforbest

Οι παραγγελιες εχουν γινει πριν 2 μηνες.Αυτη την στιγμη υπαρχουν ετοιμοπαραδοτες οθονες και μπορω να τις στειλω σε ολη την Ελλαδα.

Οι τιμες ειναι οι εξης:

1. Iphone 4G, lcd+touch+frame  

Original used, black/white: ................29€
Original lcd with AAA touch, black/white: ..24€
High copy for all IOS, black/white:.........20€

2. Iphone 4S, lcd+touch+frame

Original new, black: .......................33€
Original used, white:.......................29€
Original lcd with AAA touch, black/white: ..24€
High copy for all IOS, black/white: ........20€


3. Iphone 5G, lcd+touch+frame

Original new, white/black:..............40€

Original with copy glass, white/black:..36€


4. Iphone 5S, lcd+touch+frame

Original, white/black:.....40€

Original with copy glass, black/white:..35€


5. Iphone 5C, lcd+touch+frame

Original new, black/white:..............40€

Original with copy glass, black/white:..35€


6.Samsung S3 i9300

Οθονη-digitizer με πλαισιο γνησιο:...95€

----------


## nextforbest

up!
Για οποιον δεν εχει δει το θεμα και θελει οθονη υπαρχουν για ολα τα iPhone ετοιμοπαραδοτες!
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## nextforbest

Υπαρχουν οθονες για ολα τα μοντελα iPhone , υψηλη ποιοτητα χαμηλες τιμες για τεχνικους!
Υπαρχουν και πλατες για iphone 4 και 4s...
Προστασια οθονης για ολα τα μοντελα και 
τζαμακι Tempered Glass για ολα τα iphone σε εξεφτελιστικες τιμες!

----------


## nextforbest

Οθονες OEM
iphone 4&4s .....30euro
iphone 5&5s.......55euro
iphone 5c..........58euro

----------


## STALKER IX

Γιαννη μηπως εχεις power button gia samsung?

----------

